# ب(99) ريال فقط نفحص سيارتك فحص شامل متكامل من الصدام للصدام



## الغروووب (28 أغسطس 2014)

*
مركز أستاذ الصيانة لصيانة السيارات





يقدم لكم مفاجأة

اقل سعر لأفضل فحص متكامل وشامل للسيارة

فحص من الصدام للصدام

فحص يشمل جميع اجزاء السيارة

فحص معاينة ويدوي

فحص السيارة بأكثر من اربعة اجهزة كمبيوتر

نهتم بسيارتك ونفحصها في 20 دقيقة فقط
نبلغك بكل الأعطال اللي فيها
نعطيك تقرير مطبوع بالأعطال بعد نهاية الفحص
ونعطيك تقرير بأسعار الإصلاح

وعمالتنا عمالة مدربة ماهرة تم اختيارهم بعناية من الفلبين والهند

الفحص بسعر رمزي
سعر ممتاااااااااز

شاهد العرض





قيمة العرض في كل مراكز الفحص تتراوح ما بين 350 الى 550 ريال 

وبعض السيارات الفخمة يتجاوز سعر الفحص 1000 ريال ..!!

لكن ..!!
نحن نقدمه لك ب (99) ريال فقط وبنفس الجودة وأفضل..!!

ملاحظة مهمة جدا
اذا بغيت تحصل على العرض هذا لازم تذكر رقم الكود ( 444 ) لموظف الأستقبال


احفظ رقم الكود عندك ولا تنساه..
يكفي انك تذكر رقم الكود شفهياً لموظف الاستقبال وستحصل على العرض.

عناوين الفروع

فرع حي (النهضة)
شارع الأمير الامير بندر
يوجد فحص شامل وقسم صيانة متكامل






فرع طريق (خريص)





اوقات الدوام

من السبت الى الخميس
الفترة الصباحية
من 8 صباحا الى اذان الظهر
الفترة المسائية
من بعد صلاة العصر الى الساعه 9:30 مساء

الجمعة 
من 4 بعد صلاة العصر الى 9 ليلاً

احفظ هذه الصفحة ضمن الاعلانات المفضلة
وقم بمتابعة حسابي هذا لمعرفة كل جديد

ولا تنس تبلغ اصدقائك بالواتساب .. فمنهم من ينتظر مثل هذه الفرصة

يسعدني استقبال اتصالاتكم واستفساراتكم
مباشرة على الرقم لعدم التواجد في الموقع 


0566696176
5959930 059

ونعتز كثيرا بشهادات العملاء عن المركز وعن مستوى العمل والفحص..
هنا بعض اراء العملاء عن المركز









































​*


----------

